# Attercliffe Trams Sheds, Sheffield, S.Yorks, November 2015



## HughieD (Nov 8, 2015)

Not the most exciting of sites architecturally but if you like graff then you are in for a mini-treat. This very long brick-built building is what used to be Attercliffe Tram Sheds. It was used for servicing the city’s trams when we had trams the first time around. The system closed on 8th October 1960 so this place has probably been derelict since the early 60s. The trams returned in 1994 in the shape of Supertram costing £240 million pounds. Ironically a new Supertram depot sits just over the fence next to the old one. 

The building itself is not that interesting - it’s more to do with the fact that it now plays host to what can best be described as one long urban art gallery featuring some of Sheffield’s top graff artists (Coloquix, Mars etc). Beyond that, there’s not much to tell so on with the pictures.


img2738 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2697 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2698 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2699 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2700 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2702 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2703 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2704 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2708 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2710 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2715 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2716 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2718 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2720 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2724 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2727 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2728 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2729 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2730 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2734 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2733 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2015)

I really like that hughie..the graffiti is great in there.you really are spoilt there in Sheffield for graffiti.


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I really like that hughie..the graffiti is great in there.you really are spoilt there in Sheffield for graffiti.



Some of it really is exceptional. Sheffield is second only to Bristol.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah some nice stuff there. Thanks


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2015)

Liked the boot Hughie, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2015)

Your right the Urban Art is exceptional,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Fantastic shots. Been on my list a while and this report has just knocked it up a few places! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Nov 10, 2015)

Some of that graffiti is absolutely amazing! Fantastic photos HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Nov 10, 2015)

Cheers for the kind comments folks. A nice little relaxed mooch between the big draw-card sites when you're on a Sheffield Explore! Yes, very blessed with graff artists in the steel city



smiler said:


> Liked the boot Hughie, Nicely Done, Thanks



Cheers Smiler! Yeah...you always wonder what the story behind things like this don't you?


----------



## Hydro3xploric (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool shots there pal but you've missed a beauty;


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 11, 2015)

I do enjoy graffiti like this. You can tell thought has actually been put into their work rather than those crappy "tags" you see about


----------



## Wernok (Nov 12, 2015)

Great report as usual Hughie!
As a tram enthusiast myself, even more interesting!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Nov 13, 2015)

No doubt about it, when graffiti is done well and in the right place it is amazing.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2015)

Wernok said:


> Great report as usual Hughie!
> As a tram enthusiast myself, even more interesting!



Ha ha....cheers mate. Glad you liked it!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 10, 2015)

Sure missed this when was up there. Great report and think another trip up north will be coming in the new year


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 11, 2015)

visited this myself a week or so ago, its great 

hope you dont mind if i put up a report too


----------

